# i hold your map



## drhoecker (Jun 3, 2013)

so be it that my visions would hold dear to my heart the search for truth
and that i would be so gifted as to be able to have this phrase be valued
so mote it be
gods will be done through my very hands
the secrets are revealed me
i view the map as real locations
the hidden treasures revealed me
the buried treasures of old days
the gold and silver stored until now
for my works to come
so mote it be


----------



## LittleHunter (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 4, 2013)

drhoecker said:


> so be it that my visions would hold dear to my heart the search for truth
> and that i would be so gifted as to be able to have this phrase be valued
> so mote it be
> gods will be done through my very hands
> ...



Very nice post, Brother. Welcome to the site.


----------

